# New EBJD won't eat !



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

I just add a new EBJD to my tank almost 3 days ago and so far, he didn't eat anything !
I'm pretty sure it's a male, around 2.5", already nicely colored.
LFS where I bought him told me they feed only bloodworms as a treat once a week. They feed flakes and pellets (and say the EBJD are eating them).
He is in a 120 gal. with 1 Synspilum, 2 Firemouths, 1 Convict, Giant Danios, cats... all juvies. Very little agression at first to establish dominance, but the tank is fairly quiet now. Water is OK. And he sure stand in front of the others no problem (he is one of the largest fish in the tank).
At feeding time, he comes out look at other fish, look at the food but doesn't eat ! He is acting like a WC fish that doesn't have a clue that those things are food ! But of course he is tank raised and was supposed to eat the same flakes at LFS ....
I will try to catch him tonight and put him by himself (or with a BN to clean uneaten food !) in a 10 gal. to see if he will eat when just by himself... 
I don't have any worms or other live food available. I was thinking raw shrimp or white fish, frozen brine shrimp ...
Is it common for EBJD to act like this ?
Any other suggestions ???
He is really pretty, would want him to starve ! 
Thanks !


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I would just wait him out if he is acting normally. He's probably just adjusting to his surroundings. He's a growing fish, he will eat, just give him time.


----------



## thomaspoor82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Try the brine shrimp. I've never Sen any of my fish not eat them. Is the ebjd acting fine other than not eating?


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

I would say yes, he is acting OK. Still a bit shy but getting more and more out in the open slowly swimming around. But that's amazing how he shows no interest in food ! I compare him to all the other CA I recently bought (even if still nervous, they were all running for food !).
I fed them pieces of raw shrimp at lunch time and he took some ! So at least he knows he's got to eat... Hopefully he will take the flakes and pellets some day.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

I decided not to move him to a 10 gal. by himself ... I guess he doesn't look stressed in the main tank, then may be I should avoid another stress for now... but the only reason to move him would be that if no one else eat the pellets and flakes .... he may decide to give it a try after a while ... worth trying ? Would you move him or let him there ??
And now, how often can I feed them with raw shrimps/white fish ?
If left in the main tank, should I let him "starve" until he decide to take the pellets or should I keep him on fresh food ??
Thanks again!


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I would leave him in the main tank to adjust to the new environment. He'll eventually adjust and start eating. I find with JDs there are sensitive to changes in their environment. I have a tank full of JDs and whenever I fish some out, the others hide and get startled easily for for about a week or two.

Also make sure there are places for him the hide in the tank so he can feel safe.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *flynn*,

I would not move him unless he looks sick or beat up.

One of my EBJDs would not eat when he was new to the tank. I found out he would eat frozen cichlid food but not pellets. I fed the frozen food once a day or every other day with pellets for the other feedings. He came around to the pellets in about a week then I cut back on the frozen food.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Do 50% flakes/pellets and 50% shrimp.
That is how i started out my normal JD. :thumb:


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, it's getting close to two weeks now and not much of a change... the guy swim around and look at other fish eating flakes and pellets ... just doesn't seem to understand what they are doing !! He tries freeze dried krill once in a while and spit it out as soon as he sees it's dry. He will eat small pieces of chopped raw shrimp, but very sparingly ... not like a starving fish (???). I don't get it. Never seen one like this. He is gorgeous, but to me he starts to look like a brainless dummy. :-? 
Anyway, I'm getting a Grindal worm culture tomorrow... hope the culture will grow fast enough so I can give him some... but even there, I'm pretty sure all the other fish will jump on the worms and he may not have any left by the time he gets there ! :roll:


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hang in there, I think he'll still come around eventually. You could try the freeze dried bloodworms and see if he'll eat those. Even my pickiest eaters will always eat the bloodworms.

Also what kind of pellets did you LFS feed him? Maybe try that brand if it's not the same as yours.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, just an update... He died two days ago 
LFS keep telling me he ate flakes and ocasionnal blood worms... never touch anything seriously in my tank ... even the dried bloodworms (previously soaked) were all eaten before he decided to go have a look!
Been very frustrating !
I thought my Cyprichromis fry were a bit dumb at first with food, but they were complete genius compared to this one !
I have heard before EBJD could be more difficult to keep than the regular JD ... is that it ???


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear he died. Did he have any white stringy poo before he died? Thats a common issue with EBJDs, they tend to get internal parasites and they don't eat.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

No.... no other sign of illness other than not eating ! And I'm a bit surprised he died so fast, he wasn't fat but not looking like a starving fish either... ???
I guess that was it for the EBJD try ... are the regular JD easier on food ??


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

idk but my both of my regular jds that i have had for about four weeks just now came out and started eating normally with the other cichlids they are very skiddish and they are about 10" long and they are the most skiddish of all my cichlids


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought JDs were supposed to be kind of bully and agressive ??


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Flynn yes they are aggressive but only territorial in my tank they dont chase just to chase like red devils and others at lease mine dont it might be because they might be older because the guy i got them from had no clue about cichlids and couldnt really give me info on them so they might just be older and done with there chasing days lol. but my female is the only one that ever attacks unless the male thinks she needs back up lol


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

EBJDs in general are less aggressive than regular JDs. Of course there are always exceptions. Do you think some of your other fish killed your EBJD?

Anyway I find regular JDs are a bit skittish but get very aggressive and territorial when breeding. I have a JD pair in my 125 and they claimed half the tank. My 10 inch managuense doesn't go to their side of the tank any more.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

No, no chance any other fish killed him.... no sign of agression in the tank (other than mild fighting between the two FM, not a scale missing on the EBJD).


----------

